# Review: Canon EOS Rebel SL2 by DPReview



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2017)

```
DPReview has completed their review of  Canon’s smallest DSLR, the EOS Rebel SL2. DPRewview referred to the SL2 as the Toyota Camry of DSLRs, which after having a Camry as a rental recently, I’m not sure that’s a good thing.</p>
<p><strong>From DPReview:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>For those who want a small camera with the traditional controls and viewfinder of a DSLR, the Canon EOS Rebel SL2 is easy to recommend. It’s not spectacular in any one area, but it’s easy to use and performs well in most situations. The SL2 isn’t for those taking a lot of photos of moving subjects, nor is it wondrous at video, but for everyday life, it’ll do the job.</p>

<p>Canon-lovers who want better performance – especially autofocus – should strongly consider spending the extra $200 for the Rebel T7i (EOS 800D). <a href="https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-sl2-eos-200d-review">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>The first iteration of this line had a lot of fans once the price started to drop on the camera. I recall a lot people buying the SL1 once they started to appear in the $350-$400 range on the grey market or refurbished at the Canon Store. I’m thinking the same is going to happen again.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 19, 2017)

Those are some reasonable cons on list:
prehistoric 9 point AF unit with only 1 cross sensitive AF point.
also dont understand why this camera doesnt share battery with 760D/77D series of cameras, carrying new batteries is not worth the sacrifice in size considering this camera doesnt have USB charging which would have saved some space for extra charger.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2017)

I looked at several cameras to carry as a 2nd camera. I had a deal using the Canon Employee Purchase Plan that cut the price to $511.

I was not worried about the battery, since I did not expect a LP-E6, and since I mostly expected to use live view and DPAF, there were a huge number of AF points, clear out to near the edges.

What did bother me was the lack of AFMA, but using DPAF gets around that. The 2nd thing was my large hands, thats a issue, but I manage.

I was pleased with battery life, I had planned to get a AC adapter to use live view in my studio for long product photography shoots, but discovered there is no provision for a dummy battery cord to come out of the battery compartment, so I may buy a extra battery.

Considering that it is 1/6 the price of my 5D MK IV, it is a good deal


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 19, 2017)

I'd imagine a dremel or a sharp knife will make the cord slot in the battery door for the SL2.


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I looked at several cameras to carry as a 2nd camera. I had a deal using the Canon Employee Purchase Plan that cut the price to $511.
> 
> I was not worried about the battery, since I did not expect a LP-E6, and since I mostly expected to use live view and DPAF, there were a huge number of AF points, clear out to near the edges.
> 
> ...



You could also work around afma by using third party lenses + their docks to do afma. Either way though, I've found using third party lenses or live-view drains the battery faster than native lenses + ovf.


----------



## traveller (Sep 19, 2017)

The 200D is heavier, wider, taller and deeper than the 100D - not massively so, but then neither is it massively smaller than the 800D (sorry, I have to use European terminology, as I can cope with Kissing Rebels ;D) 

http://j.mp/2xcAv7t

All this makes you wonder if they couldn't have just compromised a bit and squeezed the 800D into a smaller body size, especially since they now have the M5.


----------



## traveller (Sep 19, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The first iteration of this line had a lot of fans once the price started to drop on the camera. I recall a lot people buying the SL1 once they started to appear in the $350-$400 range on the grey market or refurbished at the Canon Store. I’m thinking the same is going to happen again.



In other words, the SL1/100D was overpriced when it was released? 

Still, at least it was a big enough success that Canon felt they should release a follow up without having to ask us to buy up remaining stocks first, unlike Nikon's take on how to produce a DSLR that would take on mirrorless


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 20, 2017)

The review confirms my experience with SL2 / 200D : It has great IQ, the 9pt AF is archaic. But the DPAF is really great in terms of compositional freedom, precision and accuracy. The tracking feature is really great for macro. Shutter lag is lower because there is no mirror to move. In bright sunlight the OVF is the choice and when battery is low it saves power.

The main reason I bought the SL2 was that I expected M5/M6/80D image and DPAF IQ in a slower, not so fancy package at a very attractive price. My expectations are met by the SL2.

Kudos to canon that they put their best sensor / processor in the second cheapest camera. It's like in the film ages: An old FTb with the right lens and film gave the same IQ like an F1-New ...

SL2 with an EF 40mm STM fits nicely in a medium sized lens pouch where it can be "thrown" into the backpack, the additional weight is not felt. For those who think "APS-C + 40mm - what for": I prefer longer focal lengths so the 40mm/64mm equiv is FOR ME a moderate wide angle and hence a versatile all round lens.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 20, 2017)

Looks like DPR is still parroting low DR stuff. Not sure if they checked our Bill DR charts. SL2 sensor is from 80d. It has DR almost same as latest Nikon d7500. It is just 1/2 stop less at iso 100. By iso 200, it catches up with Nikon.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 20, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> Looks like DPR is still parroting low DR stuff. Not sure if they checked our Bill DR charts. SL2 sensor is from 80d. It has DR almost same as latest Nikon d7500. It is just 1/2 stop less at iso 100. By iso 200, it catches up with Nikon.



To be fair, they just say it's not "best in class" which is true, I guess. DPR does tend to list pretty small, nitpicky things in their Cons column in addition to bigger disadvantages.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 20, 2017)

I picked one of these up last week to replace my T6i. There is something to be said about having a smaller lighter camera like this at all times. I can keep it in my trunk and always have something in a pinch....which has actually happened on a few occasions. It's good to see the 80D sensor make its way into a camera that costs $550 brand new. Incredible, really. This camera is considerably more useful than the SL1 - which I owned twice. On a camera like this, I seldom used the viewfinder for AF. You're not going to be shooting any sports with this thing, that's for sure, but it gets the job done for travel photos and just walking around.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> I'd imagine a dremel or a sharp knife will make the cord slot in the battery door for the SL2.


I checked the SL2 manual and it does list the DR-18 AC adapter, same as T6i, etc. I thought I'd easily spot a opening, but must have missed it. It is at the bottom right of the battery in the photo. I'll check again when out in my studio.

So, I'll get a adapter.


----------

